# **TRIGGER WARNING*** Words & Phrases That Are Buggin & Illin



## John Ziegler (Mar 26, 2017)

Natty Roids Deca 

Sweet Killer Rad

Bogus 

Healthy <--- Dizzy

Uber as an adjective 

As Fuk as an adjective

Fukkin as a pronoun 

Majestic as an adjective


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2017)

Ill admit Natty and Roids drive me nuts


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 26, 2017)

You don't like deca !?!? Sooooo what call it deca durabolin ?? Isn't it the same as saying test ?? And not testosterone ?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 26, 2017)

When people use the word Bae. I just want to slap them. Hard


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> When people use the word Bae. I just want to slap them. Hard



Wtf does that even mean ? I don't even know but it drives me nuts to


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Wtf does that even mean ? I don't even know but it drives me nuts to



Its ghetto-slang for "babe". Only the trashiest humans use it.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2017)

Youngblood1984 said:


> Wtf does that even mean ? I don't even know but it drives me nuts to



Some stupid new nerdy ass way of saying babe. Idiots!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 27, 2017)

So then only.say half !!!!!! I'll just stop there no  more need to be said


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

Reminds me of the shit where they say "_______ be like." Then add a pic. ****ing scum.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2017)

Deca? Really? What's wrong with deca? 

I can't stand how all these young fukks use the word legit. I legit like almost passed out. I legit love you. I like totally legit wanna such your cockkkk. Shut the fukkkk up


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Deca? Really? What's wrong with deca?
> 
> I can't stand how all these young fukks use the word legit. I legit like almost passed out. I legit love you. I like totally legit wanna such your cockkkk. Shut the fukkkk up



****! Same thing here. And the word they need is LEGITIMATELY. LEGITIMATELY!!!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Deca? Really? What's wrong with deca?



The part about calling it deca that bugs is that most people in general are calling nandrolone suspended in decanoate by it's short for ester name decanoate.

Case in point right here



Youngblood1984 said:


> Isn't it the same as saying test ?? And not testosterone ?



In general yes but technically speaking no.

It would be like calling test by one of its its short for ester names like cyp prop or enth. 

Would be fine if nandrolone was one & only steroid that is suspended in the decanoate ester.

But it's not so it bugs



Seeker said:


> Some stupid new nerdy ass way of saying babe. Idiots!



:32 (18):


----------



## bvs (Mar 27, 2017)

Bae actually stands for before anyone else and i still fukkkin hate it


----------



## stonetag (Mar 27, 2017)

Bae, sounds like what a French sheep would say, kind of sexy like "bae bae bae"


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Some stupid new nerdy ass way of saying babe. Idiots!



 It stands for "before all else"
It's been ruined by idiots though.

Dammit bvs beat me


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2017)

Another one that annoys the shit out of me. When someone says: "I'm cutting" or "i'm doing a cut" wtf is that supposed to mean!? "Cutting??" Cutting your hair?  Your wrists? Your balls? Your clit?  Where dafuq did they come up with this stupid phrase for DIETING!! Dys and Jol are you two cutting?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2017)

Literally 

Especially when they mean it figuratively 

My blood was literally boiling 

No because you would be deceased phaggot


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 27, 2017)

"At the end of the day..."  used to work with a guy who said that all the time.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Literally
> 
> Especially when they mean it figuratively
> 
> ...


Ummm... I have said my blood is boiling. Never literally. Lol I just said it the other day.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 27, 2017)

the whole "cash me outside how bou dat" bullshit makes me want to throat punch motherfukkers!!!! retarded shit!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 27, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> "At the end of the day..."  used to work with a guy who said that all the time.



Same. Wanted to wait until he had it halfway out his fat mouth and then punch him in the throat


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Ummm... I have said my blood is boiling. Never literally. Lol I just said it the other day.



Hahaha I used that example because when people say literally my blood ****ing boils lol


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah thats another good one. Illiterate faggots.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't hear it much anymore but 'YOLO' will always make my skin crawl
*shudder*


----------



## TrickWilliams (Mar 27, 2017)

Hated YOLO too. That was one of the worst.

Now its Lit for me. Fukking Lit? Like on fire? What the fukk. "This cheese burger is so lit!" 

I don't know how many young people you guys hang around, but I hear Lit all the time. My younger brother and sister say it continually.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Hated YOLO too. That was one of the worst.
> 
> Now its Lit for me. Fukking Lit? Like on fire? What the fukk. "This cheese burger is so lit!"
> 
> I don't know how many young people you guys hang around, but I hear Lit all the time. My younger brother and sister say it continually.



Hahaha lit drives me nuts too. These fukking kids. 

Im sure we used to say dumb shit like that too. Like phat. Lol. People still say phat? I'm bringing it backkkkkk


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 28, 2017)

I use a lot of metaphors its necessary around here.  Here are some that I hear and avoid because they drive me nuts. 

"If it wasnt for his Daddys money he'd be out scratching $hit with the chickens"

"The (insert engine) can pull Christ from the cross."

"Colder than a well diggers a$$."

"titts on a boar hog"

"that dog wont hunt"  My personal trigger and usually leads to violence.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 28, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> Hated YOLO too. That was one of the worst.
> 
> Now its Lit for me. Fukking Lit? Like on fire? What the fukk. "This cheese burger is so lit!"
> 
> I don't know how many young people you guys hang around, but I hear Lit all the time. My younger brother and sister say it continually.



Lit will always mean drunk to me.. wtf is wrong with those kids trying to change the meaning of a perfectly good 90's slang word for trashed


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2017)

"Know what I'm sayin" Yeah, I know what the fuk they're saying, but just keep on asking me.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 28, 2017)

When someone says "word"

or when someone says quote un quote


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> I use a lot of metaphors its necessary around here.  Here are some that I hear and avoid because they drive me nuts.
> 
> "If it wasnt for his Daddys money he'd be out scratching $hit with the chickens"
> 
> ...


Round here we say tits on a bull. It's gotta be used just right though.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 1, 2017)

Im from Cali so Im sure there is many a words I use that don't sit well with most of you midwesterners. Or even the east coast for that matter. Bruh... 

Bae bugs the shit outta me tho. Especially when teens throw that shit around to every dumb fukkin acquaintance they know. "This girl is my BAE right here!!!" Nope, you just fukking met her 2 months ago. Try again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

fake natty and roids piss me off good..dorky fuks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2017)

Legit 

Lean bulk 

Lean muscle 

Lean mass


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Legit Lean bulk Lean muscle Lean mass


genuine too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> genuine too



No way I like that one.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 1, 2017)

We're  or I'm good rather than no thanks 

You're good rather than thats ok no problem

Golden as in to describe a good thing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2017)

I dont like when someone i dont know says "hey boss" or "hey cheif"..go fuk your mother in her brown asshole


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont like when someone i dont know says "hey boss" or "hey cheif"..go fuk your mother in her brown asshole



Kinda like when waitresses call me "hun".  Is that "honey" or "Atilla"?  I'm not your honey or your Atilla, or your "dear" .


----------



## Maijah (Apr 1, 2017)

When people use the word "turnt" or "turnt up" to describe partying with rec or alcohol. Bae also drives me nuts..lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 1, 2017)

Does whistling count as a word or a phrase that gets you throat punched? 

Cuz' I fawkin' hate that shite...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2017)

On COPS when a cop says you coulda gone home with a ticket if you woulda told me you had the drugs ......

But since you lied to me now you're going to jail

Ya right ...... Bollock's!


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 2, 2017)

I just want to "get toned".  WTF is that?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

When doc and zilla go on scientific tangents and I don't understand 97% of the words they use.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I just want to "get toned".  WTF is that?



That is a word people use to describe very little definition.

And not willing to do much work for it.

I dont wanna be in great shape ripped and cut "I just wanna get toned"


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 2, 2017)

When white guys use the word nigga the same way black dudes do 

Especially when there are no black people around 

And black people you know dont count because you know they arent gunna kick your ass


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> When white guys use the word nigga the same way black dudes do
> 
> Especially when there are no black people around
> 
> And black people you know dont count because you know they arent gunna kick your ass



There's this dude I work with who is a super dork. White guy. Every time he talks to a black person he starts talking a little gangster and acts black. Dude shut the fukk up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

<p>
	black people pick up on that and dont like it..Unless u grew up with the kid just talk normal</p>


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 2, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> <p>
> black people pick up on that and dont like it..Unless u grew up with the kid just talk normal</p>



We'll all be sitting there and a black guy will walk in and he'll be like yoooo what's up brothaaaa???  Just stop. Please.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> We'll all be sitting there and a black guy will walk in and he'll be like yoooo what's up brothaaaa??? Just stop. Please.


ya they hate that shit


----------



## Seeker (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol @ some of the stuff on here.  Lol if pillar can remember these two without mentioning any names.

1. Fall down 7 times, get up 8 : lol we went off on the dude for that one.
2. That's a solid profile. Lol this other guy always referring to the ingredients in supplements.

fall down 7 times , get up 8. Lmao!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Lol @ some of the stuff on here.  Lol if pillar can remember these two without mentioning any names.
> 
> 1. Fall down 7 times, get up 8 : lol we went off on the dude for that one.
> 2. That's a solid profile. Lol this other guy always referring to the ingredients in supplements.
> ...



Omfg both of those... 

I still get messages and posts from JH about solid profile lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 2, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Kinda like when waitresses call me "hun".  Is that "honey" or "Atilla"?  I'm not your honey or your Atilla, or your "dear" .



I actually like this. It makes me feel like she wants to suck my dick after serving me pancakes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is a word that makes me wanna kill myself. I still don't get wtf it means 

Pansexual


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 3, 2017)

Hubby or hubs...  f*cking bugs the sh*t out of me


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually like this. It makes me feel like she wants to suck my dick after serving me pancakes.



:32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 3, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually like this. It makes me feel like she wants to suck my dick after serving me pancakes.



Chick fil A employees are instructed to say "My Pleasure" rather than thank you.


----------



## Jin (Apr 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Chick fil A employees are instructed to say "My Pleasure" rather than thank you.



People that say "thank you" rather than "you're welcome".


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 3, 2017)

Jin said:


> People that say "thank you" rather than "you're welcome".



Thats what i meant to say :32 (18):


----------



## j2048b (Apr 5, 2017)

Wtf does BAE even stand for what a bunch of dumb as punk ass kids use that and lolz??? Give me a damn break thats like cutting words down like random to rando because ur to f ucking lazzy to say a complete phrase or word....

On that note.....werd out homies 
Hahaha


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 6, 2017)

when someone says "on point"


----------



## RISE (Apr 6, 2017)

You should put up a warning that this thread may cause a drastic spike in blood pressure.


----------



## Milo (Apr 6, 2017)

With all this Anti-Trump/Anti-White/Anti-Men/Anti-America shit Ive developed a new list.
Mansplaning- some made up shit fron feminist idiots with IQs on par with pidgeons
Fascist- if you call someone fascist, you dont know what it means
White Priviledge- go **** yourself
_____-gender- Youre a man or a woman. If you dont agree then see above.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 6, 2017)

Lit...i.e. "That shit was lit" or "yo that shit was fire" 

I also ****ing hate when people say "word" after a sentence. One of my friends used to do this...I'd send him a text saying something and he would reply with "word." ...I finally asked him wtf does word mean...I don't think he fully understood it's meaning either


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 11, 2017)

Cali NorCal SoCal West Side 

Wat up G, Mobbin, 

Calling weed Chronic

Saying that shit is money

Saying to someone "whats up money"

Saying are you down to chill or are you down to kick it 

Saying "thats whats up"


----------



## Joliver (Apr 11, 2017)

Shenanigans....that's one.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 12, 2017)

Trans-sexual and LGBT or whatever the fack that acronym is. You are a man or woman and are gay or not. We don't need a special word for it. The English language already has it covered ass-holes.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Trans-sexual and LGBT or whatever the fack that acronym is. You are a man or woman and are gay or not. We don't need a special word for it. The English language already has it covered ass-holes.



Oh god.........

And thanks for reminding me of probably the worst of the worst of all time buggin & illin 

Gender Neutral


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 12, 2017)

I wonder how the term LGBT squares with  the gender neutral or gender fluid snowflakes.  After all, bi means two.


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I wonder how the term LGBT squares with  the gender neutral or gender fluid snowflakes.  After all, bi means two.


Dont forget the Q in LGBTQ. 
I mean Questionable....really? You havent decided yet? "I was born a dude. But Im exploring my options. Id love a dick in my ass but I dont want to be labeled as gay. Because Im not gay. And how can I be gay if I label myself as a woman that just loves a dick in the ass? But I dont think I identify as a woman because I also like to **** dudes in the ass. But Im not gay. So Im still coming up with a word I want people to call me for my perfectly normal mental situation."


----------



## Jin (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> Dont forget the Q in LGBTQ.
> I mean Questionable....really? You havent decided yet? "I was born a dude. But Im exploring my options. Id love a dick in my ass but I dont want to be labeled as gay. Because Im not gay. And how can I be gay if I label myself as a woman that just loves a dick in the ass? But I dont think I identify as a woman because I also like to **** dudes in the ass. But Im not gay. So Im still coming up with a word I want people to call me for my perfectly normal mental situation."



Questionable. Like the dudes in your avatar.


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Jin said:


> Questionable. Like the dudes in your avatar.


No they are Bros which is the B in LGBTQ.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> No they are Bros which is the B in LGBTQ.



Is that a tattoo ?


----------



## Milo (Apr 12, 2017)

Indeed it is


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

Milo said:


> Indeed it is



I need one of those.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 12, 2017)

Now we're getting into the kinda stuff that is gunna get FD's spidey senses tingling.

Talking about  stuff like BiSexual & BiCurious


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 12, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Chick fil A employees are instructed to say "My Pleasure" rather than thank you.



They did this at my hotel in Cancun a couple years ago. My wife and I were on our honeymoon. Anytime we said thanks they had to reply "it's my pleasure." 

It turned into this game where we would try and get them to say it as much as possible at one time.  So they would bring food, say thanks, then ask for a drink and say thanks and ask for a new napkin and say thanks etc... 

Sounds like an asshole thing to do but we tipped the **** out of them.  

Yes, just the tip.


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

"Lift like a Lion"

How the **** many lions do you see benching? GET A ****ING LIFE!!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 13, 2017)

"That shit was bangin"  huh? Like making loud drum noises?


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 13, 2017)

I work in IT where people make references to forced memes that aren't even funny on their own but only serve to signal in-group affiliation (usually Reddit). Makes  me ****in cringe.

"All the things"
"Shut up and take my money"
Some stupid shit about narhawls and bacon
"for science!"


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2017)

The way americans say 'erbs instead of herbs. The H is there for a reason


----------



## bvs (Apr 13, 2017)

Problematic
Social justice warrior 
Any gender neutral vocabulary
Obese girls saying they are 'curvy'
Women constantly reminding you that they are single mothers
Banter
Lit
Fam
Bae
Fleek
On point 

I could go on for days.....


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2017)

bvs said:


> Problematic
> Social justice warrior
> Any gender neutral vocabulary
> Obese girls saying they are 'curvy'
> ...



What does fleek mean?


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2017)

What about non-binary?  "Don't classify me as a man or woman I am non-binary."  WTF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

Jin said:


> What does fleek mean?



It's means on point


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 13, 2017)

bvs said:


> The way americans say 'erbs instead of herbs. The H is there for a reason



Say "car"

The r is there for a reason

Commie


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

These stupid Instagram sluts pimping their garbage supps. This broad had "the strongest natural anabolic on the market". Out of my curiosity I asked a definition for a natural anabolic. Bitch blocked me.


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 13, 2017)

Milo said:


> These stupid Instagram sluts pimping their garbage supps. This broad had "the strongest natural anabolic on the market". Out of my curiosity I asked a definition for a natural anabolic. Bitch blocked me.



Along the same lines, taking a few gym pics, putting "fit" behind your name on IG.  Instant fitnes model.


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Along the same lines, taking a few gym pics, putting "fit" behind your name on IG.  Instant fitnes model.


Anything along the lines of MegSquats, CoopTrains, JesseLifts, SammySucksDick etc. Human trash


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 14, 2017)

Buggin & Illin


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 14, 2017)

Got a new guy at work today 

He said this at least three times that I know of tonight

"I'm the type of person that ....."

And even took it a step further and said 

"People that know me say that I'm the type of person that ......."


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 14, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Got a new guy at work today
> 
> He said this at least three times that I know of tonight
> 
> ...


 Sounds like answers to interview questions lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 28, 2017)

My friend Kathleen is bringing her two kids over to Maui same time as me

Our kids are besties

This is a copy and paste of a text message i got earlier today

Told her if she ever says besties to me again im gunna butt ram her.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2017)

I am adding "stack" to the list.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 28, 2017)

Just making sure were on the same page


----------



## Milo (Apr 29, 2017)

What the **** isnwith this wave of "literally" lately. This dumb slut on IG... "Working up to my top set, I was literally fatigued by the time I started my top set." You were literally fatigued huh? As opposed to metaphorically fatigued? Your intelligence is equal to a ****ing dung beetle.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 29, 2017)

Overheard a waitress telling her coworkers the other night

There is this stripper  at the yellow rose shes totally hot and she like literally has a crush on me I mean like literally has a crush on me 

In those exact words


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2017)

bae drives me nuts, like how much ****ing time are you saving by leaving 1 letter out just to sound like an idiot?! who the **** started that nonsense?! and then the Mexicans at my work finish every sentence off with the word guy, but in a completely annoying voice, shit drives me bonkers ugh


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 29, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Overheard a waitress telling her coworkers the other night
> 
> There is this stripper  at the yellow rose shes totally hot and she like literally has a crush on me I mean like literally has a crush on me
> 
> In those exact words



wait so are we talking girl on girl? who gives a **** you should've gotten in on that action wasamatta with youuuuu


----------



## Headboss (Apr 30, 2017)

YOLO!


----------



## John Ziegler (May 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> wait so are we talking girl on girl? who gives a **** you should've gotten in on that action wasamatta with youuuuu



In austin girl on girl action is gone rampid 

Youd be getting FFM action here on a daily basis


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

"You know what I'm sayin?" 


NO Muther F'r could you repeat yourself and define each word please? The asshats who use this phrase make it like Lays potato chips cause they can't just say it once...you know what Im sayin?


----------



## John Ziegler (May 3, 2017)

"Get wrecked or he or she got wrecked"


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2017)

Yall needa stop playin fuhreal.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 3, 2017)

Milo said:


> Yall needa stop playin fuhreal.


 ..........Dawg


----------



## Seeker (May 3, 2017)

Some of these are pretty "legit" you know what I'm sayin? Word.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 3, 2017)

back when Larry the cable guy came out with his catch phrase 'Get r dooone' anytime I heard someone say that they would always laugh afterwards like they're so funny, shit would make me cringe


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2017)

Summer Cycle or anything in reference to getting the body ready for summer time


----------



## John Ziegler (May 5, 2017)

Calling steroids gear


----------



## Gibsonator (May 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Calling steroids gear



I call it vitamin T


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 5, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Calling steroids gear


 Calling it steroids make me feel like some dumbass saying that "steroids" are bad. Even worse...calling testosterone a steroid.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2017)

How many 'suh Dudes does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

None - it's already lit, fam.


----------



## widehips71 (May 6, 2017)

"Kill it!"




No. It's not alive phaggot


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 18, 2017)

Don't assume the gender.... what bitch? He looks like a man or she's a god damned woman! **** you


----------



## Beezy (Jun 18, 2017)

BigGameHunter said:


> I use a lot of metaphors its necessary around here.  Here are some that I hear and avoid because they drive me nuts.
> 
> "If it wasnt for his Daddys money he'd be out scratching $hit with the chickens"
> 
> ...



Hahaha! Those are not sayings I deal with.
I only see any of those when my uncle in Kentucky posts on Facebook.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 18, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> There's this dude I work with who is a super dork. White guy. Every time he talks to a black person he starts talking a little gangster and acts black. Dude shut the fukk up.



We must work at the same place! This guy calls this half-black chick "sista" or "giiirl" and she f-ing cringes! 
I told him more than once that I want to drop him off in Detroit for a few days. If he survives I'll never have to hear him talk like that again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 6, 2017)

Beezy said:


> We must work at the same place! This guy calls this half-black chick "sista" or "giiirl" and she f-ing cringes!
> I told him more than once that I want to drop him off in Detroit for a few days. If he survives I'll never have to hear him talk like that again.



Lol the dude I work with calls the black guys brothaaaaaa. Its ****ing awful and u can tell they hate it 


I don't know if this was said yet in here but I fukking can't stand "lit" everything is ****ing lit. That movie was lit. This food is lit. This music is lit. Shuuuuttttttt theeeeeeee ****kkkkkkkkkkkk uppppppppppppppp


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 6, 2017)

I hate when people say baby daddy. So annoying the hear that term.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't like it when the 5Guys employee tells me there shipment of is several days late and they won't allow me to order a triple, only a single "so everyone else can enjoy their burgers too". Makes me want to donkey punch the dude in the throat.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2017)

When i say thank you and someone says "no worries!"

Well fuk... I'm not worried and don't look it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 7, 2017)

"Hey Chief..."

Mutha****a, do I have a fuking feather stickin out of my head?


----------



## Yaya (Aug 7, 2017)

Or when a goofy British fuk asks a simple question like "what time is it?"  And I say "4:15" and the dork says "ahhhh.. brilliant" 

Not really u dumb asshole, nothing brilliant about it.. I know retards who own digital watches who could of answered that shit the same


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 8, 2017)

Any Customer Service Rep that has a voice message that says

"..........and I will return your call at my earliest convenience."

Ive always thought that was a sneaky PC way of saying when I get around to it.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 8, 2017)

"I don't wanna get too big" 



Don't worry. You won't


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey Boo ...


----------



## Beezy (Aug 8, 2017)

Haven't read this thread in a bit and it's cracking me up right now, but for some reason when I ask how someone's day is going and they reply, "I'm well"...
I always picture myself head butting the bridge of their nose. Doesn't matter if it's a man or woman, always.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 8, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Haven't read this thread in a bit and it's cracking me up right now, but for some reason when I ask how someone's day is going and they reply, "I'm well"...
> I always picture myself head butting the bridge of their nose. Doesn't matter if it's a man or woman, always.



I have this same issue. The closest matching definition in a dictionary that comes close to making this phrase make any sense is healthy. This idiotic response has changed my formal greeting to what's up. **** it, Ill just dumb down.


"Hey, How are you?"

"I'm healthy"

"Yeah? But how are you?"

Stop trying to sound more educated morons...good, great or fine will suffice.

PS: I want to smash your face in.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 8, 2017)

The word. WARSH.  

There is no R in wash.  


FUKk!!!!!


----------



## Beezy (Aug 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have this same issue. The closest matching definition in a dictionary that comes close to making this phrase make any sense is healthy. This idiotic response has changed my formal greeting to what's up. **** it, Ill just dumb down.
> 
> 
> "Hey, How are you?"
> ...



That's a good plan. I'll have to go with that from now on to prevent giving blowhards a platform.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 3, 2017)

Was at In & Out burger last night, sat in a booth behind some college girl and her friend that is a guy.

Not even exaggerated when I say that she said "like" & "literally" & "I mean" a hundred times in the 15 minutes I was there.

Is it just UT that is into this revamped valley girl type of talking or I mean is it like literally like nation wide ?


----------



## ccpro (Sep 3, 2017)

stonetag said:


> Bae, sounds like what a French sheep would say, kind of sexy like "bae bae bae"



Never liked the French...never met a goat though!!!  This statement only applies to frog bastards...there chicks are hot!!


----------



## Caballero (Sep 3, 2017)

"that's killzzzz"
"Sounds good Boss"
"Broski"     
"Mad Hectic"


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 3, 2017)

Zyzz, jelly, brah, mirin...any of that bb.com c*ntspeak.

And XD...WTF is that even?


----------



## stonetag (Sep 4, 2017)

Tren4Life said:


> The word. WARSH.
> 
> There is no R in wash.
> 
> ...


 Like crick, 'Going fishing up on so and so crick', it's fukin CREEK! No 'I' in the damn word.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2017)

Itchy nips.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2017)

The bee's knees


----------



## Beezy (Oct 23, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> The bee's knees



I never understood that one, which makes me not like it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Zyzz, jelly, brah, mirin...any of that bb.com c*ntspeak.
> 
> And XD...WTF is that even?



XD is a blow job. It's like XO but instead of a hug it's dick in mouth.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> XD is a blow job. It's like XO but instead of a hug it's dick in mouth.



I like blowjobs


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 23, 2017)

I hate the word "Coitus" instead of sex
They say shxt on The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Beezy (Oct 23, 2017)

Got ...?
It started with a milk commercial, now there are junkyards called, "Got junk?", and everything in between.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I hate the word "Coitus" instead of sex
> They say shxt on The Big Bang Theory



Great show !


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2017)

Test is Best <~~~~ bollocks


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 24, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Great show !



Shxts fukN hilarious haha


----------



## BraveFart (Oct 24, 2017)

II went to the mall the other day and this couple was arguing and the chick kept sayin "on God" she was like " I'm leavin yo ass, on God I'm gone. Ima tell yo momma on God." Wtf is that? I though she was gonna bus a move on em' on God!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 24, 2017)

I had this 5ft nothin drill sergeant in basic training that would stick his neck out like a rooster and yell "good night" all the time. like in place goddamnit or whatever. shit was annoying as hell. I wanted to pick him up and throw his tiny ass up in a tree


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 25, 2017)

You're not ready for steroids <----- Bollock's


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2017)

Not my first rodeo


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2017)

"It is what it is" 

Folks hate that shit, I use it all the time...I mean fuuk, can't say it's wrong..............................................


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 17, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> You're not ready for steroids <----- Bollock's



Oh here we goooooo. Lol. Let's start a thread about this too.


----------



## trim (Nov 17, 2017)

When people say gratitude instead of thank you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2017)

how about; "you good bro"


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2017)

trim said:


> When people say gratitude instead of thank you.



Haven't heard that yet but it sounds totally ridiculous 



Gibsonator said:


> how about; "you good bro"



Rebuttal - Not even slightly


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 17, 2017)

GOAT, absolutely can not stand this anymore. Way oversaturdated. Same with Swag. It was cool at first until every damn reporter started using it.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 17, 2017)

“slammed...” 
used by every pansy ass news anchor referring to any time a passive aggressive politician says something slightly negative about another blood-sucking leech politician. 

Also, news anchors and politicians in general.
I’m ready for the entire media and political establishments to be exiled to Siberia naked.


----------



## Beezy (Nov 17, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> GOAT, absolutely can not stand this anymore. Way oversaturdated. Same with Swag. It was cool at first until every damn reporter started using it.



I’m personally not ready to add G.O.A.T. to the list. 
It reminds me of the Fight Night video game boxing series, which was f-ing awesome.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I hate the words dreamer and snowflake. Anything created by or to do with politicians. 

Also, I hate when my son dabs. Every time he does makes me want to pop his mother in the mouth


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 17, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I’m personally not ready to add G.O.A.T. to the list.
> It reminds me of the Fight Night video game boxing series, which was f-ing awesome.



I understand that. My thing is that it's just way overused. Talking about Jordan and Brady was one thing. Now it's used about every little thing. Maybe I watch too much sports center lol


----------



## Beezy (Nov 17, 2017)

***TRIGGER WARNING*** Words &amp; Phrases That Are Buggin &amp; Illin*



Metalhead1 said:


> .
> 
> Also, I hate when my son dabs. Every time he does makes me want to pop his mother in the mouth



I would’ve thanked you for this one three times if I could.
A boy in my daughter’s band did it after playing the fukking violin


----------



## Beezy (Nov 17, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> I understand that. My thing is that it's just way overused. Talking about Jordan and Brady was one thing. Now it's used about every little thing. Maybe I watch too much sports center lol



One can watch too much SC?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2017)

Has anyone seen so & so lately 

haven't seen that dude in "a minute" <--- wtf


----------



## Maijah (Nov 19, 2017)

"That is so lit!" Makes my skin crawl


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm sure this has been mentioned already but im really tired of fkn "legit".  And the only place I'm seeing it is on this board.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 19, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned already but im really tired of fkn "legit".  And the only place I'm seeing it is on this board.



It's on here  somewhere but worthy of revamping as much as possible


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 19, 2017)

Wolf Pack

Mutha****a your friends are pussys. Try litter of kittens!


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 19, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned already but im really tired of fkn "legit".  And the only place I'm seeing it is on this board.



"Legit" and "on point"...


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Beezy said:


> One can watch too much SC?



All the political bs and LeBron, cowboys highlights...i despise sc now. I understand they have markets that they lean towards, but damn. Shit gets old quick


----------



## Beezy (Nov 20, 2017)

Beezy said:


> “slammed...”
> used by every pansy ass news anchor referring to any time a passive aggressive politician says something slightly negative about another blood-sucking leech politician.
> 
> Also, news anchors and politicians in general.
> I’m ready for the entire media and political establishments to be exiled to Siberia naked.










I can’t even escape “slammed” at the “Glorious House of Gains”


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 20, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> I'm sure this has been mentioned already but im really tired of fkn "legit".  And the only place I'm seeing it is on this board.



I consider you legit Bricks.  I will start referring to you with "solid" or "gtg"

On a side note I already mentioned this pages back.  This weekend I bought $75 dollars worth of gas and $16 dollars in ice and beer.  I say thank you when I get my change and The little pimple faced fuk says...."NO PROBLEM"  

Boy I sure hope me dropping a Franklin in this little get and go gas station isnt a problem for you.  Kids!


----------



## Beezy (Nov 24, 2017)

Grown ass men who add half a dozen hashtag slogans to a f-ing Facebook post. 

Like a pic of you and your daughter having Tropical Smoothie needs multiple descriptions.

#dading #healthnuts #qualitytime #LearningToListen

All I read is 
#narcissist 
#IneedMyNoseBroken


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2018)

Tren4Life said:


> The word. WARSH.
> 
> There is no R in wash.
> 
> ...



you have no i deer


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2018)

Hammies ......


----------



## stonetag (Feb 10, 2018)

How about words/phrases that describe a situation, or person perfectly? One of my personal favorites...Clusterfuk, lol!

Oh shit Zig, guess we should start a thread opposite to this one.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 10, 2018)

So I started playing Xbox with my sons and the amount of xboxisms that these kids use makes me want ball kick these little bastards.


Examples:

OP(overpowered?) Just say overpowered you lazy speaking fuk!

Kids- Everyone is a kid when referring to a player

Rekt(wrecked) so you beat the "kid"? how the **** did you rekt him???

Hacked- if you lose a match, this 7 year old obviously hacked the game...STFU!!

Head glitch- if someone gets a clean head shot, its obviously a glitch...

Use it in a sentence:

I rekt this kid with my OP gun then his teammate hacked and head glitched me....

Fuking kids....lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2018)

"Watery gains"

Seriously someone actually referred to the water retention from dbol as watery gains and wants to cut the dose back because this person wants lean gains not watery gains.

Watery gains goes on the list. Right along with lean gains.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 11, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> "Watery gains"
> 
> Seriously someone actually referred to the water retention from dbol as watery gains and wants to cut the dose back because this person wants lean gains not watery gains.
> 
> Watery gains goes on the list. Right along with lean gains.



Hahaha I saw that.


----------



## Beezy (Feb 11, 2018)

Whenever somebody puts the   on anything for any reason. That red 100 just tells me to divide the number by four to get their IQ.


----------



## Jin (Mar 11, 2018)

"Sesh". Makes me wanna throat punch you. I bet you ask your friends if they want some Zah, instead of pizza.

while I'm at it "convos". **** you and your genius 2 year old.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 12, 2018)

anyone add "bruh" to this list yet, or "bae" how much fukkin time are you saving leaving out one letter idiot


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 12, 2018)

totes....next person says totes to me im gonna lose my shit..


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> totes....next person says totes to me im gonna lose my shit..



Not up on my slang. What does that mean? Totals? Please tell me it's not totals..,.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> Not up on my slang. What does that mean? Totals? Please tell me it's not totals..,.





fairly certain its short for totally...either way its annoying...


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> fairly certain its short for totally...either way its annoying...


 Haha. I imagined a POB and DYS talking about their Totes after their meet.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 25, 2018)

10char ....


----------



## Yaya (Jun 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> 10char ....



Yes I agree.. wtf


----------



## Beezy (Jun 25, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> 10char ....



Lmao! 10char....


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2018)

Convo

10char


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

Just in general when people cant say or type out the full word...im ok with stuff like WTF but how much time are you actually saving by typing U instead of you?? or R instead of are....my 19 year old daughter is one of the main people that does this that i talk to, and i swear half the time she does it just to piss me off!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Just in general when people cant say or type out the full word...im ok with stuff like WTF but how much time are you actually saving by typing U instead of you?? or R instead of are....my 19 year old daughter is one of the main people that does this that i talk to, and i swear half the time she does it just to piss me off!!



U mad bro?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> U mad bro?



Hahahah......:32 (10):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 5, 2018)

The ^^^ this ^^^ thing


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

this is more of a colored deal but when someone says 

I put that on my momma (moms grandma) 

rather than say i swear to god 

usually saying it when they lying


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't like when people say 'bet'. Like hey im going to go lift. 'alright man thats a bet.' wtf are we betting on?


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I don't like when people say 'bet'. Like hey im going to go lift. 'alright man thats a bet.' wtf are we betting on?



Never heard anyone say “that’s s bet” or mean that. They say “bet”, as in “bet on it” as in I agree. Do people still use this? I know it was popular 20 years ago.


----------



## Robdjents (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Never heard anyone say “that’s s bet” or mean that. They say “bet”, as in “bet on it” as in I agree. Do people still use this? I know it was popular 20 years ago.



in the midwest people very much use this term...its alot better than "word" lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> in the midwest people very much use this term...its alot better than "word" lol


Word might be my most used word


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Nothing gets my blood boiling like hearing someone say "We're expecting X inches of snowfall overnight on into the following day".


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Never heard anyone say “that’s s bet” or mean that. They say “bet”, as in “bet on it” as in I agree. Do people still use this? I know it was popular 20 years ago.



Yeah I hear it quite often


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Never heard anyone say “that’s s bet” or mean that. They say “bet”, as in “bet on it” as in I agree. Do people still use this? I know it was popular 20 years ago.


I like to use "Word up to your homies" in the same way.  Drives my millennial kids crazy.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

Merlin said:


> I don't like when people say 'bet'. Like hey im going to go lift. 'alright man thats a bet.' wtf are we betting on?



as a joke between this black chick at work & I

we say awight bet 

shell say somethin like see you later 

i say awaight bet


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2018)

"Reach out" 
Like, "I'm going to try to reach out to him on this matter" Seems to be a business thing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2018)

snake said:


> "Reach out"
> Like, "I'm going to try to reach out to him on this matter" Seems to be a business thing.



Damn I hate that shit. Like, are you drowning MFer? Do you need help?


----------



## Beezy (Nov 27, 2018)

BigSwolePump said:


> Damn I hate that shit. Like, are you drowning MFer? Do you need help?



How can you guys hate on corporate jargon without “circle back” and 
“one-off”?!


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 28, 2018)

Im sure Ive said this on here somewhere before but I cant stand when you New York people say "stand ON line".  You are IN a line asshole!


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

Have you guys heard the brand new slang 
"Weird flex but..."


----------



## Jin (Dec 1, 2018)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Have you guys heard the brand new slang
> "Weird flex but..."



Yeah, German says that and I never have a clue what she means.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 1, 2018)

how about "youtuber". hear kids say this a lot now, like i guess that's a profession now. Also, "social media influencer", fukkin coooool


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> how about "youtuber". hear kids say this a lot now, like i guess that's a profession now. Also, "social media influencer", fukkin coooool



Eh I'm not gonna knock folks for how they make their money.
Only for how they spend it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 1, 2018)

social media personality

radio personality


Suck my nutz personality


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 2, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> fake natty and roids piss me off good..dorky fuks



Those words fill up the comments on youtube.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 3, 2019)

"it must be nice"

in the instance of someone jealous of someones better situation


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jan 4, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> "it must be nice"
> 
> in the instance of someone jealous of someones better situation



It must be nice that that's your biggest gripe at the moment...


----------



## Ivery (Jan 6, 2019)

You feel me?    I hate hearing this!  You feel me?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 6, 2019)

Drives me crazy when people say “texted” !!! I already texted him or I texted you back an hr ago. No bitch you text me back an hr ago. Then I agologize to my wife for 9 days bc I called her a bitch but it bugs me that much !!!


----------



## Jin (Jan 6, 2019)

Redrum1327 said:


> Drives me crazy when people say “texted” !!! I already texted him or I texted you back an hr ago. No bitch you text me back an hr ago. Then I agologize to my wife for 9 days bc I called her a bitch but it bugs me that much !!!



Ever think your wife is the one who uses correct grammar?


----------



## Yaya (Jan 6, 2019)

I hate when assholes say "good morning!"


----------



## Beezy (Jan 6, 2019)

Redrum1327 said:


> Drives me crazy when people say “texted” !!! I already texted him or I texted you back an hr ago. No bitch you text me back an hr ago. Then I agologize to my wife for 9 days bc I called her a bitch but it bugs me that much !!!



“Texted” will be the past tense word for the verb: “text” in all dictionaries sooner than later. 
Far more people add the “ed” than people who don’t, and that’s pretty much all it takes these days.


----------



## Beezy (Jan 6, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I hate when assholes say "good morning!"


----------



## Cslogger515 (Jan 6, 2019)

*literally*lit*fire*brah*.
any of those makes me want to punch someone in the throat. I’m not your brah. This place is crowded not lit d***face. Your foods not fire your food is good a**hole.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Ever think your wife is the one who uses correct grammar?



That’s not fair!!! Lol They just added this stupid word to the dictionary in the past couple years. Depends on how you look at it. For the record - that was joking/sarcasm , I’d never get off the couch if I called my wife a bitch over grammar


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 6, 2019)

Beezy said:


> “Texted” will be the past tense word for the verb: “text” in all dictionaries sooner than later.
> Far more people add the “ed” than people who don’t, and that’s pretty much all it takes these days.




Its in there now. She looked it up just to prove me wrong. It’s in there for fukks sake !!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 6, 2019)

a lot on FB people use YAK. That’s another one that just annoying. Are you going to the game tomorrow? YAK !!! No, I don’t already know bc I wouldn’t of asked if I did !


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2019)

calling testosterone "testo"


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2019)

When people say something like.... I'm 32 going on 33.

SPOILER ALERT!!! 

Yeah, no shit. We can all count.


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2019)

When idiots say they doing legs, chest, arms, back days but then use the words delts for shoulder day. Moron (U know who you)


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> calling testosterone "testo"



its a foreign thing. People who use that term are usually from outside of the U.S.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2019)

mexicans say testo


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2019)

i get more angry when i go get chinese food and i order ching wings and they always say ching wing..Its plural more then one chicken wing meaning wings...No matter how many i order its always chicken wing


----------



## DNW (Oct 15, 2019)

DJ Testo.  My favorite roided out DJ


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 15, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> mexicans say testo


FD says testes...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> i get more angry when i go get chinese food and i order ching wings and they always say ching wing..Its plural more then one chicken wing meaning wings...No matter how many i order its always chicken wing



next time order the most honerable spicy tuna's fish & see how they like that


----------



## Beserker (Oct 17, 2019)

Dead nuts.  Why the fawk do shriveled blackened testicles represent accuracy?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 3, 2019)

saying "im so confused" 

or "i was so confused" 

rather than "i don't get it" 

its one of those gen differences


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 3, 2019)

"bet"

How much and one what?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 3, 2019)

Telemarketers that barely speak English introducing themselves as Steven.


----------



## Jin (Nov 3, 2019)

“The deets” for details. 

“Sesh” for session. That includes Gibson. No pass for you on that one brotha.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 3, 2019)

Jin said:


> “The deets” for details.
> 
> “Sesh” for session. That includes Gibson. No pass for you on that one brotha.



Let's take a walk in the diag and talk this out.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> “The deets” for details.
> 
> “Sesh” for session. That includes Gibson. No pass for you on that one brotha.



lol as i was reading i was thinking damn i use that one :32 (18):


----------



## DNW (Nov 4, 2019)

I just love hearing the deets on giblets delt sesh


----------



## Jin (Nov 4, 2019)

DNW said:


> I just love hearing the deets on giblets delt sesh



I also hate any word with the letter D in it. 

Or if it has an N. 

Or a W.


----------



## DNW (Nov 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> I also hate any word with the letter D in it.
> 
> Or if it has an N.
> 
> Or a W.



Of all the Godzilla movies, you would be the one with Matthew Broderick in it


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2021)

saying clip when referring to magazine


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 19, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> Natty Roids Deca
> 
> Sweet Killer Rad
> 
> ...



hahaha dude this is hilarious. Because it’s true.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 19, 2021)

I have teenage daughters whose social media accounts I monitor.  It is fukking ridiculous. We are raising a generation of idiots.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 19, 2021)

Please add...

I think my gear is bunk


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2021)

“Sesh”.  ****ing hate that word. 

“brah, that was a great sesh, but my nips are really sore”.


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2021)

My kid calls hot dogs.... Glizzys.  :32 (6):


----------



## Kellkell26 (Feb 13, 2021)

Guess where I live???
"That's my word, my good word"
"You "gon" eat that"
"I done did that"
"Do what?"
"We was doin..."
Instead of "excuse me" they say "MAAM?"
My favorite "my boy Chris, he's a good Christian"
Just because "he's Christian" doesn't mean he's not a POS.
"Imma pray for youuu!!!" -piss off, you're not and I didn't ask for your prayers.


----------



## CJ (Feb 13, 2021)

Kellkell26 said:


> Guess where I live???
> "That's my word, my good word"
> "You "gon" eat that"
> "I done did that"
> ...



'Bama or Kentucky?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 13, 2021)

This new trend to use the word based...or bruh...

Calling women bruh.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 16, 2021)

I just read every post of this thread.  I really want to thank all of you who contributed for being just at curmudgeonly as me.  The was a great thirty or so minutes of bliss for me.

LONG LIVE THE UNDERGROUND!


----------



## The Tater (Feb 16, 2021)

Woke...please go wash your mouth out with a revolver.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 17, 2021)

The Tater said:


> Woke...please go wash your mouth out with a revolver.



One of high caliber preferably.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Shenanigans....that's one.



Pretty sure I said this today in a post.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Joliver said:


> Pretty sure I said this today in a post.



Did the captain from Super Troopers show up to pistol whip you?

I got one that hasn't been mentioned.  Mane for man.  Like the way dudes from Memphis say it.  If you're not familiar watch any 2.5 minutes of the Terrance Howard movie, Hustle and Flow.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

Like my kid saying "bruh u dont get it" im like no BRO' u dont get it IM NOT UR BRUH....


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 23, 2021)

"I thought you said" (passive aggressive)

example 

hey is there anything else I can do or help out with 

well "I thought you said" youre going to ......

rather than saying "dont forget about" .....

(or etc)


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 23, 2021)

That reminds me. When my wife offends or does something I asked her not to do. It could be anything really. Instead of taking responsibility or saying sorry, she justifies her actions by explaining what she was thinking. Like “oh, I thought....” or “well I didn’t see...” or “I was trying to....” etc etc etc. Never says she sorry for anything. Just explains how it wasn’t her fault based on her perception or her distractions... 
really pisses me off sometimes. 
but I love her and I deal... I man up and I take responsibility for her.. 

love covers a multitude of offenses.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 23, 2021)

How about when people say things with improper English, purposefully. I can’t stand that. 
“Why come you didn’t”...etc
And when people are obnoxiously loud in public....


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 23, 2021)

Jin said:


> “Sesh”.  ****ing hate that word.
> 
> “brah, that was a great sesh, but my nips are really sore”.


a session was just when we got high together as teenagers


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> How about when people say things with improper English, purposefully. I can’t stand that.
> “Why come you didn’t”...etc
> And when people are obnoxiously loud in public....



are you saying like when people say stuff like 

you "aint's supposed to

rather than aren't 

and like they "be's" out there 

rather than "are


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2021)

or 

we have "much work to do" 

rather than 

we have "a lot of work to do"


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 25, 2021)

Haha the last one isn’t so bad. 
but this one chick my wife talks to at work. 
she got written up for a cell phone on the floor. Everybody uses their phones on the floor but no one is dumb enough to get caught or whip out their phone while the big wigs are walking around. 
Anyway, she takes her little pink slip and waves it around making scene; “why come nobody else get wrote up for they phone when all y’all be using y’all’s phone all the time, WHY COME I’m the only one?” 
she isn’t stupid. She’s just lacking in common sense or I suppose; believes herself to be openly above the rules... either way, I couldn’t stop thinking about her choice of words that made her sound like a total Idiot.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2021)

"whats good"

 when people from the hood start spit spattin

saying "whats good"

"On my momma"


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2021)

or how about 

"shout out's"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2021)

Instagram lingo used in any conversation

"And I said what I said"

A: You don't know what you're talking about
B: And I said what I said

Because they can't form a logical response 

"Period"

A: Congratulations, that came out really nice
B: Period 

Instead of saying something normal like thank you 

"It's  the ___ for me"

A: "Photo of lovely lady"
B: It's the hair for me
Or
B2: it's the nails for me

I hate that shxt the most
Like just say; I like your hair...why you gotta speak ratchet 

I'm sure there's more but this is my most hated


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 25, 2021)

So basically no slang?? You guys must speak perfect kings English lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 25, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> So basically no slang?? You guys must speak perfect kings English lol



Nah its the Gen-Z/Late millennial terms that are dumb 

for instance do you know what a Glizzy is? lolol

They call that a fukN hot dog.....

Glizzy used to be a slang term for a Glock (specifically) or any handgun 

but now they use that term as a code name for a fukN hotdog or a dick
"she about to get this glizzy"  hahahaha

now that shxt i just find hilarious


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> Nah its the Gen-Z/Late millennial terms that are dumb
> 
> for instance do you know what a Glizzy is? lolol
> 
> ...



Ok yea thats dumb


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 25, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> So basically no slang?? You guys must speak perfect kings English lol



"in a nut's shell" & "see what I did there"


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2021)

"blast from the past"


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 28, 2021)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but when someone uses the word "literally" repeatedly in a conversation.

I "literally" just worked arms yesterday. 

Is there any other wayway? Did you imagine it? Did you watch a workout on television? 

You worked arms yesterday...period. Wait...saying "period" at the end of a sentence is just as dumb. Muthafukka are typing at me or are you talking?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 28, 2021)

Trigger words?  Are they s’posed to be words that annoy me?  I can’t say there aren’t any; but what annoys me is when people shake like a drink  or a protein shake forever.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2021)

Seems like a lot of people use the phrase? "With that being said", yeah we know THAT it was said because you just said it! Crazy how shit catches on then dies off as quick as it came on.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 28, 2021)

Dude. When Mf’s say “lol” at me..... I wanna punch them in the throat.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Feb 28, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> So basically no slang?? You guys must speak perfect kings English lol


No. Haha. Not even close. 
but purposefully improper grammar In speech? Irks me to the core.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 1, 2021)

If things get to hard you can always go to your safe zone LMAO and as long as these trigger words aren’t causing micro aggressions I suppose it’s will be ok.
edit god damn this world is so back asswords and screwed up right now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 1, 2021)

GSgator said:


> If things get to hard you can always go to your safe zone LMAO and as long as these trigger words aren’t causing micro aggressions I suppose it’s will be ok.
> edit god damn this world is so back asswords and screwed up right now.



When someone says "back asswords" instead of ass backwards.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 1, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> When someone says "back asswords" instead of ass backwards.


 Exactly you see what I’m saying lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 2, 2021)

"good looking out" bruh

rather thanks for taking care of me

or watching out for me


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 2, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> "good looking out" bruh
> 
> rather thanks for taking care of me
> 
> or watching out for me



Where I used to work, every fresh out of college management trainee spent their first 3 months with me.  This one kid would say "good looks".  Took me a while to figure out what the hell he meant.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 6, 2021)

ima be real with you


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

I finished reading this thread. Man, you guys get triggered easily :32 (18):


----------



## Snatchnapkin144 (Jun 6, 2021)

SUS - overused meme
Sheesh - overused meme
Zaza - meme now used as a term for weed
damn I'm out of touch and I'm only 25.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jun 6, 2021)

It bothers me when people say “ima be honest with you”…. Which leads me to question absolutely everything else they’ve ever said.. as though he wasn’t being honest before that..


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2021)

When someone uses the word "*seriously*" as if it were a question. It's an adverb you English failing simpleton. It's the equivalent of Ebonics but on a Beverly Hills scale.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> When someone uses the word "*seriously*" as if it were a question. It's an adverb you English failing simpleton. It's the equivalent of Ebonics but on a Beverly Hills scale.



Are repeats allowed?


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> When someone uses the word "*seriously*" as if it were a question. It's an adverb you English failing simpleton. It's the equivalent of Ebonics but on a Beverly Hills scale.



Hmmm. We do the same thing in Japanese. Not making any point. Just making an observation.


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Jun 7, 2021)

Real talk ! Hoes ! I ain't gonna lie !


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Hmmm. We do the same thing in Japanese. Not making any point. Just making an observation.



I don't know anything about Japanese grammar but in English, the proper response would be "are you serious". Seriously used alone is not even a proper sentence much less proper grammar as it isn't even a descriptive question.

There is no proper response or proper answer for the statement "seriously".

If you were to walk up to a random person and say the word seriously by itself, the next logical response would be what the fuk are you talking about?

The same can be said with using the word seriously as a response. It's no different than answering a question with a sneeze. The dialogue is now dead and if a new conversation is not started you either walk away or punch the dumbass who said it.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't know anything about Japanese grammar but in English, the proper response would be "are you serious". Seriously used alone is not even a proper sentence much less proper grammar as it isn't even a descriptive question.
> 
> There is no proper response or proper answer for the statement "seriously".
> 
> ...



Yes, you make a very valid point. And Japanese grammar makes it a more appropriate response here. 

Japanese is a very contextual and often non precise language. We are able include a subject but mostly it’s assumed by context. 

If I’m hanging out with a bunch of friends and I want to ask them if they want to eat I’ll just say 食べる？(tah-bae-roo)with a higher intonation at the end so they know it’s a question. 

食べるalone just is the word for “eat”. It could mean.  I eat, you, eat, we eat, they eat, or with that intonation do you want to eat, do we want to eat, do they want to eat etc. 

So just saying the word “eat” can have a variety of meanings. 

Same with マジ？(mah-gee)

You don’t need a subject. It could mean are you serious? Are they serious? Is this seriously happening? Etc. 

This makes Japanese seem like a very simple language and in some ways the use of
it is pretty simple. But it’s a real bitch to learn


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Yes, you make a very valid point. And Japanese grammar makes it a more appropriate response here.
> 
> Japanese is a very contextual and often non precise language. We are able include a subject but mostly it’s assumed by context.
> 
> ...



Tell me about. I’m still learning.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> Yes, you make a very valid point. And Japanese grammar makes it a more appropriate response here.
> 
> Japanese is a very contextual and often non precise language. We are able include a subject but mostly it’s assumed by context.
> 
> ...



I have only heard Japanese spoken in movies but I have always liked the sound of it. Much like German, when I hear it spoken, no matter who the words are spoken from, it sounds powerful.

Every samurai that has ever spoken Japanese in the movies sounds like he is scolding someone, even when he is just telling his wife that he loves her. A language that powerful sparks my interest.

I am a huge Rammstein fan. I originally started liking them because of how powerful the words sounded and liked them more when I actually began to understand what he was saying...but that is another story.

I derailed my point once again lol. My point is that English has a set of basic grammar rules that is taught or at least was taught when I went to school. Even Croatian language(yes I am, for those who don't know) has a set of grammar rules to follow when speaking. Those who don't follow those basic rules are not native speakers 99% of the time.

I know that several languages in the orient have words that change meaning with different pitches or tones. I have seen this in different Chinese dialects like Mandarin and Cantonese .


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have only heard Japanese spoken in movies but I have always liked the sound of it. Much like German, when I hear it spoken, no matter who the words are spoken from, it sounds powerful.
> 
> Every samurai that has ever spoken Japanese in the movies sounds like he is scolding someone, even when he is just telling his wife that he loves her. A language that powerful sparks my interest.
> 
> ...



Hroatska! Sweet deal


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2021)

Good one
how about, with all due respect....
Every now and then I like a tell a POS, with all due respect, go fuq yourself!


MrInsensitive said:


> It bothers me when people say “ima be honest with you”…. Which leads me to question absolutely everything else they’ve ever said.. as though he wasn’t being honest before that..


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2022)

on my whatever it may be :

mama 

grandma 

etc. 

like anyone gives a fuck if you'd

throw whoever's in front of a bus


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 9, 2022)

Ghetto slang. I hate most rap music with a passion because of it. 

“like” and”umm”I stopped talking to an old friend because every other word was like  or umm and it drove me nuts. 
“Fur kids” or “fur babies”
When someone refers to their significant other as their person. 
Stupid fucking pronouns and genders 
Calling fat, disgusting, bitches thick or healthy.
Husky… nope you’re just fat. 
Lantinx 
Irregardless 
Ayy 
No offense but….. 
Lay it at the feet of Jesus. 
I’ll pray for you


----------



## Tazz (Jan 11, 2022)

“no cap”


----------



## Yano (Jan 11, 2022)

This isn't so much a word that bugs me it's kids that grew up in very rural areas that have only listened to music and see an urban environment on television talking like they grew up there. I grew up in New York and Jersey , moved to Maine , and the slang using wanna-be's just make me want to lose it. You're 17 , never been south of Bangor , whiter than a jar of mayonaise , when I say something you approve of , don't tell me ,, "fo shizzle" cuz theres 90% chance that todays forecast will turn cloudy with a chance of pain.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 13, 2022)

Anything related to viruses, vaccines, and pandemics are triggers for me now, I'm so fucking sick of it all.

When someone says bougie. wtf does it even mean. a bougie is an intubation tool, but these tools dont know that.

When someone is talking and they say "right?". 
Example "one day i was walking down the street, right? And this car passed by me, right? and the dog in the car had his head out the window, right?"
And all i can say is yea.... while i'm thinking i have no damn clue, this is your story.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 13, 2022)

shackleford said:


> When someone is talking and they say "right?".
> Example "one day i was walking down the street, right? And this car passed by me, right? and the dog in the car had his head out the window, right?"
> And all i can say is yea.... while i'm thinking i have no damn clue, this is your story.



In Spanish, they use the word “no” after  question as in “fuiste a la tienda, no?” which has similar connotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2022)

shackleford said:


> When someone is talking and they say "right?".
> Example "one day i was walking down the street, right? And this car passed by me, right? and the dog in the car had his head out the window, right?"
> And all i can say is yea.... while i'm thinking i have no damn clue, this is your story.



Dude 😬 lmao thats me !

how bout saying

"just making sure were in the same page"


----------



## shackleford (Jan 14, 2022)

John Ziegler said:


> Dude 😬 lmao thats me !
> 
> how bout saying
> 
> "just making sure were in the same page"


lol, it doesnt really upset me as much as it confuses me, like what do I say? i feel like its asking for constant reassurance that the listener is listening. i usually just say yea or ok.


----------



## RISE (Jan 14, 2022)

"Get vaccinated"


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2022)

"It would be great if"

for example, karen might say 

"It would be great if you kids stopped skateboarding around here"


----------

